# UFO's And Strawberry Cough LED Grow



## northernlightssmokn (Nov 25, 2008)

Well here we go....after a few trials and tribulations, I am underway.:farm: 

3 90w LED UFO's and 4 15w LED Mini lights..
8 Strawberry Cough in 3 gal. containers.
A few are Blackgold w/ 0.05% Nitrogin added. 
A few are pure organic Blackgold.
A few are left over Promix and perlite.

Ferts and nutes are to be determined. The babies are pure from a pure mother that has NEVER had any fertilizers. 

Average room specs are 18"x60" by 60"
temp is average at 70deg. w/ humidity of 36%

ALL FEEDBACK AND COMMENTS ARE WELCOME!!  :watchplant: :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 25, 2008)

*never seen a led grow so im pulling up a seat to :watchplant:

goodluckeace:*


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 25, 2008)

3 ufo's! Have some money invested into this? I'll be looking forward to following this grow. I bet it's hard to look in there, i know how bright one ufo is. I'm always interested in seeing led grows. I'm not ready or willing to invest yet though. Very cool to see it though.I hope you have great results.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 25, 2008)

those are some cool colors....pulling up my milk crate to..:watchplant: ..I love pics..and you can upload 12 at a time..well 3.  but a total of 12..so the more PORN..the more you will see me.. ..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Nov 25, 2008)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> 3 ufo's! Have some money invested into this? I'll be looking forward to following this grow. I bet it's hard to look in there, i know how bright one ufo is. I'm always interested in seeing led grows. I'm not ready or willing to invest yet though. Very cool to see it though.I hope you have great results.


 
If it works...the investment will be well worth it. As far as the light goes, No its not all that bright actualy. Nowhere near as bright as one 600w hps!!


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Nov 25, 2008)

Any comments on ferts or lighting?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 25, 2008)

well... use whatever ferts u feel like... as for commenting on the lighting... all I can say is... I'm watching too... curious... never watched an LED grow

I'd probably lower the UFO's as close to the girls as I could get them, yet still obtain addaquate coverage....

_edit: wow, man... it's almost difficult to look at yer pics... _:stoned:


----------



## 84VW (Nov 26, 2008)

maybe im seeing things but is that some extra light on the right side in the third pic??

everytime i open my door to check on my girls i get that same color glow...i love it


----------



## groworganic (Nov 26, 2008)

Right on!  I have never seen an LED grow before, so this is going to be interesting.  I have also never followed a grow journal all the way through to harvest before, but I'm definitely going to keep checking in on this one.  How do those UFO's compare to HPS?  Have you used them before?  I looked into them, but for an experiment, they're pretty expensive.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Nov 26, 2008)

HIDHUT and The UFO's site claim the UFO"S will do as good as a 400w hps. The footprint from the UFO is MUCH smaller though. LED"S dont penitrate the canopy as well as traditional HID"S. According to advirtisments, I am putting out about the equivelent of 1200 watts of HPS. I DO NOT believe it though. It is my opinion that a UFO is more like a 250w mh with about 1/2 the penitration power. BUT this is only a preliminary opinion. I am optimistic for sure, but I do have some doubts.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Nov 26, 2008)

84VW said:
			
		

> maybe im seeing things but is that some extra light on the right side in the third pic??
> 
> everytime i open my door to check on my girls i get that same color glow...i love it


 
Do you mean the 15w led's?
There are 4 of them.


----------



## groworganic (Nov 26, 2008)

The only advantage I see would be the reduction of heat, and that is a huge issue for me.  What are your temps like in there?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 26, 2008)

I will be checking in from time to time. Any idea of when you are going to start flower?


----------



## 84VW (Nov 26, 2008)

northernlightssmokn said:
			
		

> Do you mean the 15w led's?
> There are 4 of them.



i noticed them in the pic but i wasn't sure what kind of light they were

i thought maybe you were supplementing with some other type of light

how much did they cost you and how many actual leds are in each of the enclosures???  are they red or blue? or some other color your playing around with?


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Nov 26, 2008)

The UFO's were $539 each and the 15w mini's were $69 each. The second QP I harvest will pay for the lights, not because I would sell it but because I would buy it to smoke anyway. I am hoping to take 6 to flower and get 3/4 oz a plant. The ufo's have 90 led's 70% red and 30% blue. The mini's have 15 LED's 80% red and 20% blue. All are 1w each. The low end spectrum is a purple 405nm.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 27, 2008)

U MUST BE GOOD AT WHAT YOU DO WITT THOSE PRICES


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Nov 27, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I will be checking in from time to time. Any idea of when you are going to start flower?


 
3 UFO's @ 90w each = 270w
4 mini led's @ 15w each= 60w
TOTAL LIGHT OUTPUT= 330w

330watts to replace 600watts hps OR 1000w MH 

Thats  47% to 66% reduction in energy consumption just in lighting. Now that there is practicly no heat build up, I am using a smaller intake fan that uses 1.1 less amps. My smaller exaust fan uses .5 amps less and runs only 60% of the time vrs the 100% of the time to combat heat. I replaced a large oscolating fan for two smaller fans that use 2/3rd the power and run 80% of the time insted of 100% of the time when there was a 600w hps to keep cool. The LED's can be closer to the plants so I gained 9 inches of grow space or a place to hang the drying buds while vegging the new plants. ...

I cut my energy consumtion and amperage by 52% using LED's and udating a few things such as intake/exaust fans. I sleep better knowing that I have ultimate control of the heat.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Nov 27, 2008)

I will start flower Dec. 1st or so..


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 27, 2008)

wow thats bannas. for real. i going to be keeping up with this one looks cool, green mojo for ya buddy keep them plants pink, i mean green lol


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 27, 2008)

take the less than 60 percent of energy consumption yet over $500 per light times 3 or four then take one 600w hid and the amount it consumes in two months ( for one cycle) then subtract that from the cost.....even if you figure in savings from not running the fans as often....

think about it- but sorry-      there is NO savings.

hid espicially a 600w there isnt another alternative to energy savings compared to yeild unless you want to compare the sun and its FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



sorry i have to play devils advocate


LOL

goodluck tho!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HydroManiac (Nov 27, 2008)

Naw it the norm cali prices small time hustlers get hustled

A QP for about 1200


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Nov 27, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> take the less than 60 percent of energy consumption yet over 500 per light times 3 or four then take one 600w hid and the amount it consumes in two months times how many cycles to yeild how much ever in only in one cycle....
> 
> think about it- there is no savings.
> 
> hid espicially a 600w there isnt another alternative to energy savings compared to yeild unless you want to compare the sun and its FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

***!!?? are you high? Did that make any sence at all to anyone?  

stoner


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 27, 2008)

it makes perfect sense...do you want me to break out the calc?

this subject has been discussed more than once my friend LOL and I beg to see your equasion where 3 600 dollar lights plus others (15 watt) which bring a total of under 400 watts of lighting can even compare to a(n) 600 watt HID  under  one let alone three 300 dollar HID(s)  with over twice the penetration and over twice the footprint can yeild less in comparison to an "energy consumption" multiple LED setup overall.

density is key factor in bud production my friend and LED lacks that greatly.

with three 600s and the money saved on the cost of the lights (compared to leds) will easily pay for that extra cost in running them during production cycle and the yeild will greatly overrun the led anyday.


is simple mathmatics... not dogging your grow- the plants look great!

the cost of leds underweigh HID anyday! even if you try and figure in the cost of running them....

lumen *intensity* is key here brother!

yes eventually the overall cost of the leds will outweigh an hid and that will take T I M E but yeild overall speaks for itself and lumen output equaling yeild for hids still gets the cut my friend.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Nov 27, 2008)

OK so if you only have so much room to grow, than how do you benifit from equipment that will out grow your space?? We will see. BTW, I guess the letters w.t.f. is a cuss word.... Im sorry to anyone offended. You good christian people you. Anyway, this is an experiment by all means and the results are expected to be scrutinised. I expect a smaller yield. I also expect less potency. this experiment is a hobby for me. It kills the time in the winter and I have no other place to grow even if I wanted. I just harvested my winters personal, so no real hurry to harvest. That same space was where my 600w was and same plants so I have a controle group to put results against. HOW MANY ACTUALY TRIED AN LED GROW WITH THE RIGHT LED'S??? Not many. when it comes down to it most LED stories realy start like this...

"My friend's friend's roommates brother knows a guy who was told that...."

I am glad to have the ability to experiment. Besides, These girls are loving the LED's...If needed I will throw a 600 in there in the end, but lets see what happens.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 27, 2008)

agreed! I am not doggin ya at all i actually love the setup! man i hope those ladies yeild FAT for ya!! what breeder is the SC from? is it KKSC?

anyway, let us know how the outcome is....and i doubt that anyone was offended from the w t f. and not all of us are christian either!

happy gobble day!


----------



## SMoKING Blees (Nov 27, 2008)

have those hanging buds in that light.... not recommended.:holysheep:


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Nov 27, 2008)

Are you saying the light is not good for the cure? Thats interesting...any idea why that would be?


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 27, 2008)

I Think I Read Somewhere Before Someshit About How Light Degrades Thc Or Something Like That


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Nov 27, 2008)

ive read in many high times magazine that light does degrade thc they recommened drying,curing and storing all bud in the dark


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Nov 28, 2008)

So I am going to use Bloom Plus's Big Blooms for Ferts. Supliment w/ bat guano and superthrive. Target ph will be 7.0 

I am noticing a slight "taco" effect with a few of the plants.
not due to waterings heat or cold....Maybe nitrogin inbalance?

I am wondering if I should use my well water before or after the water softener and filter?


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Nov 29, 2008)

So a few of the plants show some wierd signs. A slight taco style curving, a little drooping and a wierd twist on a few leaves. I'll take a pic tomorow....
I want to turn the the lights but I wonder if I should untill I know why this is happening..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 29, 2008)

Ph should be 6.3---6.8..and pics will be helpfull..and will look back at them..but may want to bring that PH down a bit..IMO  Thansks for Growing

and light does degrade THC..But I dont worrie about it  when Hanging..the bag and the Jar  are done in cool dark place..and Budds stored in mason jars in wine cellar..


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Nov 29, 2008)

I know that there was no harm in hanging them in the LED's area. The LED'S are directional and the buds were above them. There was no difference in the smoke after drying them above the LED"S. LOL..I can personaly account to that! This is not the case with HID"S....So one for the books for the LED's.. YOU CAN HANG ABOVE THE LIGHTS WITH NO NOTICABLE LOSS IN POTENCY. This of course is in a closet grow and one test. Others may or may not be conclusive. 

I want to bring up that there are alot of people out there that could grow a stash but dont because theyre power bill is included in theyre rent and the space in the closit is too small to controle heat build up. MY goal is to design a grow room that operates using as little energy as possable and minimal to no damage to the owners property or structure. I am also very interested in minimizing any fire potential, such as a fallen light, to much heat build up, overloading of circuts or faulty breakers. I kinda see a need to "adapt" the ways things are done. One day, the power consumption will be regulated by a watchdog group who reports to the police. Some places this is already happening. Other places use heat detection to see the HID lights. This can be beaten with LED"S If the grow closet temp is the same as the rest of the house. The heat sig on a ufo is no more than a laptop with the fan on or a coffee pot brewing. Perfecting LED growing is stage one. Stage two would be to find the perfect strain....or create one, that will grow/flower to maturity in a 3 gallon container and have a good yield. I think maybe lowryder and a scrog of some sort. Instead of growing a bush, why not a "field" kinda like potatoes or strawberries. I am reading other LED and scrog blogs and compiling information. All coments good and bad are welcome!!
I am sure that the time of flower will be increased by a few weeks and maybe even a lesser potency. Those can be worked out at a later date.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Nov 29, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Ph should be 6.3---6.8..and pics will be helpfull..and will look back at them..but may want to bring that PH down a bit..IMO Thansks for Growing


 
THAT LOW in flower??? REALY? HHMMMM.... That is currently what it is.... 6.5 in Veg..

My first ferts for bloom, I bring it up to 7.0


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Nov 29, 2008)

I dont think I was successfull at getting a good pic of the leaf that is twisting....I tried many shots and angles....


----------



## SMoKING Blees (Nov 29, 2008)

Are You talking about raising your PH, for what nut need the Ph to be at 7.0?


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Nov 29, 2008)

SMoKING Blees said:
			
		

> Are You talking about raising your PH, for what nut need the Ph to be at 7.0?


 
What do you recommend?


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 30, 2008)

light an drying buds is bad becues of heat. it will promote bartaire to grow, an ruine your hole crop, just what i read thow. but i know light an heat will promp the growth of fungis in decarying plants. witch is what the choronic is doing. has no impact of thc eless dryed in direct sunlight. as the UVA's of the sun will melt the thc trics off an leave u with dry hay weed.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 30, 2008)

northernlightssmokn said:
			
		

> I dont think I was successfull at getting a good pic of the leaf that is twisting....I tried many shots and angles....


 

Is the twisting just on the one leaf?  and is it from new growth?  I get that on some leafs..I look for heat first  ..but you dont have heat issues..lol..then look for buggs..look under and around it..and then  just watch it..if its low on plant it will die off anyway..but IMO..it happens..the plants look great my friend..Thanks for shareing..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Thorn (Nov 30, 2008)

nice grow...you just got red leds or blue too?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 30, 2008)

Well,,if it works well enough to grow some good Bud,,,,with very little footprint:cop:,and uses less energy:hubba:,,I think it is the way to go for Personal Smoke or Med Grows. That way, we do our part at making us less Energy Dependent on other Countries. Growers use alot of Energy at home that others do not. So,, we more then others should be looking for ways to help with energy consumption.
Im using CFL's and soon to be using T5s for everything. Mine is purely Personal, for me and the Wife,,so the yeild with the Floras,, verses HID's heat,cooling, and energy consumption is not worth messing with. I have always grow outside,,,that is the way to go if ya can,,but I cant anymore. :holysheep:

I know,I know,,LEDS are way to expensive. Up front,,,yes. In the long run,,not so much. Me myself,,I dont have the money for LEDS or HIDS.
Of course,,none of this means crap if the LEDS dont grow good Bud.:bongid any of that make since,,Im kinda highhhhh right now.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Dec 1, 2008)

Pass me what you got man!!!!

Yes that made great sence!! IF the LED's work...Well we will find out.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 1, 2008)

haha cowboy! Yea pass me some too!!! 

I knwo LEDs really do work, I have seen some really fab grows on breeders forums with LEDs. And I say if you can afford them then get them and save on you energy consumption and carbon footprint! If you can't then either stick to cfls, fork out every month on HPS/MH or learn a little electronics and buy the bits (cheaper) and make your own LED light set - that way you can intermingle (if thats a word) the blue and the red lights


----------



## blancolighter (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey man, great journal here, lots of good LED info. When I saw your setup I got excited and thought of something. I know that canopy penetration isn't ideal with leds, so with all your UFOs, you could angle the two outer lights so inward so their rays come through at an angle and penetrate the canopies while the center UFO could provide the main light. 

Did you get the new second generation UFOs that recently came out, or are those the older ones?

Well, things are looking great man, keep it up, and why not give your girls a little epsom salts like it sounded like you were considering. Maybe they'll like it, ya know?


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Dec 4, 2008)

Other than some concerns with leaf twisting, I am confident that all is well.. I am going turn the lights tonite and give these 6 girls 48 hours of darkness. I am very anxious about this grow. !00% LED Veg and flower. Average temps are 77.2 to 85.5 with humidity of 37%. Total watts for 100% of the grow is 530. Thats 70 watts less than just the light when using hps.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 4, 2008)

Can we see some more bud yet :hubba: ?


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Dec 4, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Can we see some more bud yet :hubba: ?


 

More bud??


----------



## Thorn (Dec 5, 2008)

pictures


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 5, 2008)

yeah...we need..  we need..   we need to see some more weed..lol..


please do some with lights on and off this time so we can see  thanks..why are you letting them go dark when switching to flower?  thanks


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Dec 5, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> please do some with lights on and off this time so we can see thanks..why are you letting them go dark when switching to flower? thanks


 
I always give them 36 to 48 hours of pure uninterupted darkness before turning to 12/12 or 11/13 light from veg. 

*Old way in 5 gal. buckets and Hid:*
24 hrs light as clone under plant spectrum flourescents until ready for veg
10 to 14 days 18/6 600w MH for veg
_48 hrs no light_
30 days 12/12 flower w/ 600w hp
remaining 15 to 20 days flower 11/13

_(18/6,12/12,11/13= light on/off)_ 

*Now with the LED's and 3 1/2 gal. containers:*

24hrs flouro's for cuts till ready for veg
8 to 12 days veg under led's
_36 hrs dark_
flower is of course 12/12 and I do not know how long it will take.


----------



## blancolighter (Dec 5, 2008)

Just curious, whas the reason behind your long dark period before flowering??


----------



## 84VW (Dec 5, 2008)

i've heard of 24-36 hours of straight darkness right before the harvest but never between the veg and flower cycle

im curious also


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 5, 2008)

Im still curious as well my friend..I just worded it wrong I supose..lol..i did dark Last season at harvest..but this year am flowering at diffrent stages.  so wont be able too..thanks for shareing with us..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Dec 5, 2008)

Well i just typed a long explination for the darkness period and an update for the journal and submitted it. It never made it to the forum. So i dont want to retype all that...


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 5, 2008)

northernlightssmokn said:
			
		

> So a few of the plants show some wierd signs. A slight taco style curving, a little drooping and a wierd twist on a few leaves. I'll take a pic tomorow....
> I want to turn the the lights but I wonder if I should untill I know why this is happening..


 
dont know if its been answered already, havent finished thread but sounds like a magnesium def. start w/ 1/2 tsp/ gal epsom salt. had same thing happen to me. be easy w/ it as too much can cause lockout.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2008)

northernlightssmokn said:
			
		

> Well i just typed a long explination for the darkness period and an update for the journal and submitted it. It never made it to the forum. So i dont want to retype all that...


 
thanks anyway


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Dec 9, 2008)

3rd day of flower...


----------



## Thorn (Dec 10, 2008)

nice shots, very healthy lookin plants there


----------



## blancolighter (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks like you're gonna succeed where I failed. Your canopy looks extremely penetrated with your 3 LEDs. I just couldn't get the light penetration I needed with one LED light. Just one light leaves alot of shadows in my canopy, but I take it your don't have that problem eh?

Well I will be watching your ladies too see how they like your LEDs for buddin, good luck man!


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Dec 11, 2008)

groworganic said:
			
		

> The only advantage I see would be the reduction of heat, and that is a huge issue for me. What are your temps like in there?


 
I can controle it so well in the closet by adjusting the intake fan that I can set it like a thermostat any where between the room temp of 69deg to the the warmest the closet gets with out intake which is 88.6deg. I keep it 78deg and the humidity right around 35%. It's great. The hps was 93deg. no matter what.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Dec 11, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Ph should be 6.3---6.8..and pics will be helpfull..and will look back at them..but may want to bring that PH down a bit..IMO Thansks for Growing
> ..


 
I have taken your advice and lowerd my ph from 7.0 to 6.4 Thanks for the advice,I checked around and 6.2 to 6.5 seems the norm...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 11, 2008)

I keep mine between 6.4 and 6.8


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Dec 15, 2008)

Well I have bud sites everywhere!! Only day 8

I am concerned with some leaf twisting and yellowing but they look wonderful.


----------



## growtek (Dec 16, 2008)

NL,  I may be one of the few who saw a website with an LED grow a few years ago.   It used blue and red LED.  Not sure what they were supposed to be equivalent to but overall the plants were pretty punky.  You appear to have a higher light concentration and your plants seem to be doing a lot better.   

I gotta review and see where you were week to week to make any comparisons to a 'normal' MH/HPS grow.  I'm currently doing a SC grow myself. 

I think it's cool to experiment.  I try to keep an open mind to accept my results as they are and learn from it.   Good luck!


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 16, 2008)

them Cough's sure going to make u cough for sure bro.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Dec 20, 2008)

Well here we go..lol

I got bugs....little white crawly bugs. I have never had bugs before. I got to wondering, new light now new bugs... Have you noticed that alot of people get bugs when they get led's. True. Google the word LED grow and you will find alot of grow journals mention infestation where there has never been a problem before... I wonder...
Anyway, The bugs are leaving tracks everywhere and I am finding bug sign and leaf damage on all 5 of the girls. They are little white bugs that dont fly...YET! I will get something tomorow for them at the garden dept...ANY Suggestions!?!?

BUD SITES EVERYWHERE!! now they are about the size of a pencil's erasor...after a little use...lol The bud sites seem unharmed from the bugs.

The LED's are starting to show theyre lack of penitration power. This is to be expected and anticipated. I picked a FEW fan leaves here and there. I know I know....hey its like robbing peter to pay paul but paul is screaming the lowdest..lol I took a plant out so now there are 5. this allows for more space per plant. I picked a few fan leaves as I mentioned. this allows for uninterupted light to get down further. I was careful in my selection and took only 2 per plant. The two that would allow the most vegitation under it to benifit. I am CONSIDERING topping the plants also...but not till I get some feedback...maybe bending the tops over instead of cutting them?...HHMMM I dont know...ANY IDEAS!!?? 

Ph is 6.3 
temp is 82 deg. stable (24hrs)
humidity is 33%
12/12
Day 13

I will get some pics up in a day or two....


----------



## blancolighter (Dec 20, 2008)

I would get neem oil. I just got rid of (knock on wood and fingers crossed) a little pest infestation myself and it worked quite well for me. I have been both feeding it and spraying it on the plant, taking no chances. I like that you can do that with neem oil, keep some in the plants vascular system to keep pests and funguses away. 

Cant wait for the pics!

I hope no one yells at ya about the fan leaves, cause after flowerin with LEDs, I can see your train of thought and it'll be interesting to see how much, or if, it does help, ect. 

About topping the plant, I dunno bout that. I would definately bend instead of top at this point in flowering. To top now would be to throw away good bufd ya know? 14 days in I often have to bend mine, and I always get an incredible harvest both in quantity and quality off of plants I bend. I guess in your case the biggest problem wiould be the shadow created by the bending...


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Dec 20, 2008)

I couldnt ID the bugs...The closest I could come was knats or white flies that dont fly...lol
I picked up some spray's today. One organic and one chemical. I sprayed the walls and floors, the whole closet with the chemical spray and sprayed the plants with the organic spray. I dowsed them real good on top and bottom of leaves. I trimmed off most of the yellowed areas of the leaves and now I will water in a few hours. I waited till I needed to water before I sprayed them so they will soak it up. I also relocated the fans to circulate air more around the soil top and the the base of the plant. 

I am not going to top them or bend them yet. I'll wait a week or so and see. I dont want to stress them out.  Beautiful bud sites! daily growth is noticable everywhere from the top to the bottom.

Later today when I water I will snap some pics...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 20, 2008)

why not pinch the stems in stead to stop the growth for a couple of days eace:


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Dec 20, 2008)

As promised....


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 21, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> why not pinch the stems in stead to stop the growth for a couple of days eace:


 
 
I wouldn't recommend that UK... because he's in flower... disturbing the girls while in flower is a no-no... everything that you do to disrupt growth should be done in veg... not in flower, IMO


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello  my friend and happy Sunday 2U...Think the red led that brings out the breading intensaty..I have found that you want to have a few diffrent battle plans..I like too use neem oil...and have just released Lady bugs in there..also have the DIY  pepper mix  found here on MP..If you Have the Mites  they will become ammuned to just one treatment..you want to mix it up..also in flower..lower the the temps to 77..and raise Humiddity to 40..Bugs dont bread in these conditions as much..you running 82..and low hum..you have a perfect "BREADING" enviorment  and not the one Im experamenting with:rofl:..and I do what ever i need to the plant up untill 3 rd week in flower..after the "stretch"..this is when i remove all restraints ( if doing LST )..tie it.. pinch it..what ever to aid it..just my thaughts:bolt::bong:


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Dec 24, 2008)

Day 18...

All is well...no major bug sign. I am still seeing a light penitration issue and a stretching issue as well. Not critcal issues....YET.

Slightly bigger buds...not by much though...Very healthy plants and buds. White hairs and pleanty of bud sites. I see a little more space inbetween bud sites than with HID's

So far so good...


----------



## Growdude (Dec 31, 2008)

Any new updates or pics?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 31, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 31, 2008)

I wonder if you would get better yields with a SCROG setup and your LED's.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Dec 31, 2008)

here are the pics...

Day 25 of 12/12


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 31, 2008)

nice look'n forest in there, man :aok:

...makes ya wanna break out the GI Joe action figurines and start make'n little commando missions in the forest like when u were a kid....


----------



## blancolighter (Jan 2, 2009)

Whoot, looks likes you're one of the first to be pulling off this LED grow well... Keep it up man.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 2, 2009)

My first thought as an engineer was simply to make my own. (Someone I know spent some time a while ago trying to persuade me to 'get into this new market' and build lamps for him.)
So I spent some time checking LED suppliers. And this led to doubts as to the real power of the UFOs, because from a well known LED supplier I discovered that 1W LEDs are like $8 each! So a 15W lamp would cost $120 just for the LEDs alone, and still have to add a power supply, circuit board, and control electronics! Too much by far. So where UFO get their 1W LEDs from and still can make a profit, heaven only knows. Still, it is really interesting to see how the grow goes.


----------



## TommyBres (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, obviously buying in bulk is cheaper. The LED light I plan on growing with is 300w, has 300x1W LED's, and at your prices that'd mean $2400 plus the construction of it, power supply, fan etc... And it sells for $1300.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 2, 2009)

there is a big demand for LED's if you didnt know cars and trucks are starting to use them for there lighting


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jan 3, 2009)

UFO most likely manufactures their own LEDs knock out the middle man. Nice grow man I had my doubts but you have pulled it of. Good job, cant wait to see the harvest.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Jan 3, 2009)

Update: All is well. Girls are good. I think I am a few weeks away from a snipping or two..or three...lol
I love the first taster bud!! I can taste it now.. I am impressed with the LED's!
Here is some first hand information (NOT hearsay) So far the 3 LED's are giving the Same results as the previous 1 HID 600w MH and almost as good as the 1 600w hps. I couldnt get the 1000w mh to work in a closet grow due to the heat and power issues so The LED's beat the 100w mh by having ability to control heat. I will get up some more pics soon.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2009)

> So far the 3 LED's are giving the Same results as the previous 1 HID 600w MH and almost as good as the 1 600w hps


 

Whats the cost difference for this grow,(Power Consumption and cost of lights) compared to the cost and grow with the HIDs? Just curious. Love the way plants look with LEDS shining on them,,very cool.
I am growing with Floras. I have a 4ft 6tbe T5 setup(over 29,000 Lums) and 4 40Watt CFLs(10,400 Lums). I use the 6500K tubes and bulbs for Vegg and the 3000Ktubes and 2700K bulbs for Flower.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Jan 6, 2009)

All is well still. bugs are under controle but not gone. Took a snip today and put by the fireplace. colas are about thumb size and showing a few red hairs. Smeel in closet is wonderfull and fills room when door is closed. At day 30 with the 600w hps the buds were slightly bigger but did NOT have as many bud sites and nowhere as much resin or crystals on leaves. I wonder about some supliment lighting for the next grow...Floro's maybe??

Current stats:

5 plants (strawberry cough) in 3 1/2 gal soil.

ferts: big bloom/bloom plus, bat guano in liquid form, superthrive
ph is 6.4
temp is steady in bolth 12/12 on/off at 75.5deg.f. with 33 to39% humidity.


----------



## blancolighter (Jan 6, 2009)

Lookin good man, tons of bud sites! Looks like you're gonna have quite the tasty harvest down the road!


----------



## TommyBres (Jan 6, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Whats the cost difference for this grow,(Power Consumption and cost of lights) compared to the cost and grow with the HIDs? Just curious. Love the way plants look with LEDS shining on them,,very cool.
> I am growing with Floras. I have a 4ft 6tbe T5 setup(over 29,000 Lums) and 4 40Watt CFLs(10,400 Lums). I use the 6500K tubes and bulbs for Vegg and the 3000Ktubes and 2700K bulbs for Flower.


He's using a total of 270W of LED power and says it matches up to 600W of HID power. Using less than half the amount of power.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 8, 2009)

you give me faith in led 
i have a friend looking into making his own grid 
i will deffinetly be showing him this for insperation


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 8, 2009)

impressive looking grow, nls...

u r doing a very nice job :aok:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 8, 2009)

Have to admit it doesn't look bad for an LED grow at all. I reckon a couple of flouros in there, added as a bit of side lighting, could do wonders.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Jan 9, 2009)

Update...in 3 days the buds have grown considerably. I would say a 30% increase in size throughout the whole plant. Alot of red hairs from top to bottom of plant. I am impressed!! already qite stony as well...:ccc:


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 9, 2009)

Looking Very Nice.....  Grats so far.... In so far as bugs go... I hates'em... I had a HUGE white Fly infestation this year..... but I got the whacked.... now I got some other lil POS jumping around a couple plants.


----------



## vaughan19 (Jan 9, 2009)

with a 150 to 175w HPS bulb?  Is there a noticeable difference betweent the power usage with a 150-175w HPS bulb?  Is the ballast any cooler than a 400w one?

Anyone think this would be a good supplement to the UFO LED?  I will be using one UFO 90w LED over 4 plants.  Any recomendations for a cooler bulb to supplement this.  I was thinking of supplementing the UFO with another bulb on each side of the UFO, pointed on an angle like Mr.Northernlights did with his 2nd and 3rd UFO.

Thanks for any input on suggestions for supplementing one UFO LED.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Jan 9, 2009)

hmmmm...150w hps?? I wonder about the lumens output on those vrs the heat?? that would fill spectrum voids for sure...


----------



## vaughan19 (Jan 9, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing, and noticed how you tilted your outside UFOs to penetrate better.

I can only afford one UFO at the moment, and was wondering if it could be supplemented on each side in some way with a bulb that doesn't require a ballast.

Any suggestions are very much appreciated.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Jan 9, 2009)

I wonder what would happen if a flower room included a 150w hps inbetween each ufo?? I am happy with the ufo's for an apt grow and will do another round of grow's with them. Maybe take out one ufo for veg. I can compare 3 grow space light changes:

1) 3 ufos & 4 mini led's in flower **vrs.** 2 ufo's and 1 175w hps.

2) 4 flouros in veg **vrs.** 4 flouro's and 1 ufo.

3) 2 24" flouros for cut's **vrs.** 2 24" flouros and 4 mini LED's (15w each)

this puts Bolth red and blue spectrum LED's in all stages and full spectrum flouros in cuts and veg. It also puts hps light in flower.

I found this link for 150w hps or 175w mh...
http://www.3rlighting.com/hydroponics/usa/growlights3.html

Any thoughts??


----------



## vaughan19 (Jan 9, 2009)

I think I am going to supplement my UFO LED with a 150w HPS with remote ballast.

Either that, or a flouro on each side of the UFO.  

Can anyone recommend a compact flouro that might do well, one on each side of the UFO?


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Jan 9, 2009)

vaughan19 said:
			
		

> I think I am going to supplement my UFO LED with a 150w HPS with remote ballast.
> 
> Either that, or a flouro on each side of the UFO.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a compact flouro that might do well, one on each side of the UFO?


 
I would like to know also...Any one have ideas on light suplimentation?

I think a perfect 4 to6 plant closet grow would be a 600w hps w/ super hps 98000 lumen lamp on top. 3 or 4 ufo's for subcanopy lighting aimed inwards, but I would love to actualy see LED's become as superior as hps for primary.. It will be one day....soon...I'm seeing it now in my closet..


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 10, 2009)

Looks great.

Get a nice ounce or two...

Superthrive @ week 5?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 10, 2009)

vaughan19 said:
			
		

> I think I am going to supplement my UFO LED with a 150w HPS with remote ballast.
> 
> Either that, or a flouro on each side of the UFO.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a compact flouro that might do well, one on each side of the UFO?


 
I am using 3 - 150W(42W) Daylight CFL's in my Mini Box to do test flowerings, and they seem to be working just great... I am also using 5 - 150W Daylight CFL's to veg and clone with, covering 300 cubic feet of space in my Big Box....


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Jan 10, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Looks great.
> 
> Get a nice ounce or two...
> 
> Superthrive @ week 5?


 
Last use of superthrive is week 3 1/2 and ferts at week five 5 1/2. Guano ends shortly after. last 2 weeks are pure water. the natural ph is 6.2

I could pump them with ferts and get a better result but I like the more organic aproach....smaller buds but way better taisting..


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Jan 10, 2009)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> I am using 3 - 150W(42W) Daylight CFL's in my Mini Box to do test flowerings, and they seem to be working just great... I am also using 5 - 150W Daylight CFL's to veg and clone with, covering 300 cubic feet of space in my Big Box....


 
Hmmm...150w cfl...you mean a 42w cfl that is equivilant to a 150w incondescant?? Do you have a picture or link or are these on the shelve at walmart as a typical bulb?? I am wondering about added full spectrum light for my LED's...


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 10, 2009)

northernlightssmokn said:
			
		

> Last use of superthrive is week 3 1/2 and ferts at week five 5 1/2. Guano ends shortly after. last 2 weeks are pure water. the natural ph is 6.2
> 
> I could pump them with fert's and get a better result but I like the more organic approach....smaller buds but way better taisting..



Would you starve your cow before you eat it. If you are using the correct accelerants or regiment. 

We never flush. 

Actually, the final last week's time you usually get most swelling. If  you use the correct products. there will be no residue.

You get that pure white ash.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 18, 2009)

Im sorry to say but that looks like perfect bud formage some t5s on the side work nice with that keep up the work


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 18, 2009)

northernlightssmokn said:
			
		

> Hmmm...150w cfl...you mean a 42w cfl that is equivilant to a 150w incondescant?? Do you have a picture or link or are these on the shelve at walmart as a typical bulb?? I am wondering about added full spectrum light for my LED's...


 


> I am using 3 - 150W(42W) Daylight CFL's in my Mini Box to do test flowerings


 
Dude,,I believe he covered the 150=42watts


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 18, 2009)

northernlightssmokn said:
			
		

> I could pump them with ferts and get a better result but I like the more organic aproach....smaller buds but way better taisting..



Ferts are NOT used in organic growing, and smaller does NOT mean better...or "The organic way".

I get 1 oz nug MONSTER colas off my plants and we use a 100% CERTIFIED organic regiment.

Plus, we get POUNDS per light...not quarters or eighth's.

This guy is not impressed.


----------



## CallMeAFool2 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey Northern,

What I have noticed in my garden, one with 3 400W HPS and a separate areas, with what was 3 UFOs, now ONE UFO and a 300W LED is the plant just looks so much more healthy.  It is hard to show in pictures or explain, but the leaves look so different to me when I look over at both grow spaces.  I still wonder if the actual total production is equiv, but when you look at, these are personal grows, not for resale to anyone, who really cares if IN FACT and the jury is still out for me, as I have 4 more weeks of flowering on my second grow, first to look like it will make it , my LED garden just looks so much more healthy with all things being equal, as in nut's CO2. Only difference is the lighting.

VERY GOOD JOB, no matter how you grew it, you are smoking it....


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 21, 2009)

you can give your plants anykind of nutes just remember to flush 2 week prier to harvest


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 23, 2009)

raise the leds up off the plants, that will fix it
 * even tho its an old thread


----------



## THCdepot (May 31, 2009)

wow bad *** bro


----------

